# WUNDER : jdbc-direct-con mit localhost schneller als IP-Adr.



## gast (30. Sep 2005)

hi all,

meine App. ruft mysql folgendermaßen auf :

```
org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
root
root
jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/db_glj2005
```

tausche ich aber 'localhost' gegen '127.0.0.1',
werden die Zugriffe quälend langsam
anders als mit IP-Adresse würde aber der Zugriff von externen rechnern im LAN
doch nicht funktionieren, oder doch ?

wer hat da ahnung ?

umgebung : mysql-server (3.0.8) auf win98SE, App. mit JDK1.
im LAN : 1 PC WinXP-Home, 1 PC-Win98SE, 1 PC SUSE LINUX 8.1 (noch nicht getestet)

mfg
wolf


----------



## gast (30. Sep 2005)

p.s.: also, ich entwickle unter SUN Java SDK 1.5 SE


----------



## gast (30. Sep 2005)

sieht schon lustig aus, das gesicht bei der msql-version.. :lol: 

gemeint war : mysql-connector-3.0.8.jar


----------



## Mag1c (30. Sep 2005)

Hi,

prüfe das nochmal nach. Wenn localhost wirklich auf 127.0.0.1 aufgelöst wird, kann das eigentlich nicht sein.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Sep 2005)

einmal (IP): über TCP/IP, d.h. mit dem ganzen Gebimse selbst auf dem Loopback Adapter

das andere mal (localhost): über einen Dateisocket (i.E PIPE), das ist VIEL schneller, geht aber eben nur vom "Localhost" aus, also nicht übers LAN

was meinst du eigentlich mit "quälend langsam", so langsam dürfte das nun auch wieder nicht sein...


----------



## Mag1c (30. Sep 2005)

Hi,

aus der Doku des Java-MySQL-Connectors:



> MySQL Connector/J must use TCP/IP sockets to connect to MySQL, as Java does not support Unix Domain Sockets. Therefore, when MySQL Connector/J connects to MySQL, the security manager in MySQL server will use its grant tables to determine whether or not the connection should be allowed.


D.h. auch bei Verwendung von localhost geht alles über das Loopback-Device.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Sep 2005)

hmmm, stimmt wohl, hab ich nicht dran gedacht: obiger Post war Unsinn

dann kanns eigentlich nur an der 3 oder der 98  in 


> umgebung : mysql-server (3.0.icon_cool.gif auf win98SE, App. mit JDK1.


liegen


----------

